# Leslie Carter ist verstorben



## beachkini (1 Feb. 2012)

​
Schock für Familie Carter: Die jüngere Schwester von Nick Carter, *Leslie, ist mit nur 25 Jahren gestorben*. Bisher ist die Todesursache ungeklärt. Die Sängerin* hinterlässt ihre einjährige Tochter Alyssa Jane Ashton*.

“Unsere Familie trauert jetzt und es ist eine private Angelegenheit. Wir sind in tiefer Trauer über den Verlust unserer geliebten Schwester, Tochter und Enkelin, Leslie Carter. Wir fordern ein Höchstmaß an Privatsphäre in dieser schwierigen Zeit”, lautet das Statement der Familie zum tragischen Unglück gegenüber "Access Hollywood".

Leslie Carter verstarb vergangenen Dienstag auf mysteriöse Weise. Wie auch ihre berühmten Brüder Nick Carter ("Backstreet Boys") oder Aaron Carter, versuchte sich auch die 25-Jährige im Musik-Business. So war sie 2001 auf dem Soundtrack von "Shrek" zu hören.

Wir wünschen Familie Carter viel Kraft in dieser schwierigen Zeit.


----------



## Q (1 Feb. 2012)

gibts doch nicht.... R.I.P. Leslie...


----------

